# Question regarding removal of double-locked standing seam



## stonefly (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Fellas, 
We have done a fair ampount of standing seam, but I have never had to remove a double-locked standing seam system. Got plenty of ideas, but want feedback on what tools and techniques remove the panels, clips and fasteners most efficiently. Any input is appreciated. All sarcasm must be well put and should meet or exceed 2011 North American humor standards for job site ridicule.

Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

They gave you some answers at CT. If your just doing a repair you will have to cut the seams. Someone said fold new locks on the existing panels and make a panel with the other sides. If your replacing the whole thing just tear in and have fun!


----------



## kinseydallas (Aug 20, 2011)

stonefly said:


> Hey Fellas,
> We have done a fair ampount of standing seam, but I have never had to remove a double-locked standing seam system. Got plenty of ideas, but want feedback on what tools and techniques remove the panels, clips and fasteners most efficiently. Any input is appreciated. All sarcasm must be well put and should meet or exceed 2011 North American humor standards for job site ridicule.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Take a skill saw with metal blade and cut the ribs down to the flat every 6 ''
and then start pulling it up. Should come loose. You can also run the blade
up the roof but be careful not to cut the deck.

Allstate Roof Consultants
http://www.allstateroofconsultants.com
Dallas, Texas


----------

